
Ask HN: Web development agency top tips for getting and holding onto clients - benjyclay
Starting a web development agency, what are some top tips for getting and holding onto clients<p>Here we are! http:&#x2F;&#x2F;studioliit.com
======
subie
Tip #1: Clients aren't going to trust an agency named 'Studio Liit'

#2 You may want to provide more specifics on what you can offer and things
you've built to help answer your question. This post to me just looks like a
way to get a link on HN.

~~~
jlgaddis
Agree with all of this, especially the last sentence.

If you don't already know some "tips", you might wanna consider doing some
more research before starting your company.

Also, if it's one guy, it's not an "agency".

------
Findeton
So it's a web dev agency with a webpage that doesn't use HTTPS. Woahh!

